# Error Messages from Power Steering



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Final Resolution Edit: They initial cause of codes was that the Steering Angle Sensor within the Steering Gear was having intermittent droupouts of the +12 V it needs to operate (throwing Terminal 30 codes). This is likely just a defective sensor or wiring to it within the steering rack. The angle and torque sensors are part of the steering gear (along with the electronic control module), and are replaced as a whole unit.

As mentioned, the Steering Gear was replaced, but then car threw codes upon picking it up. This turned out to simply be a firmware mismatch. When the tech put the new steering gear in, he transferred the firmware directly from the old (defective) rack to the new one. This was incorrect due to the new one being a new revision or part. Audi provided fresh firmware for the new rack, it was flashed, and everything has been fine.

Hope this helps someone else with the same issue down the road!

Original Post:
Hey everyone! Three times now I've had the same buffet of errors come on all at once, once while driving (slowing down going downhill) and twice after starting (parked once on a definite downhill and once on slight downhill):

- Stabilization Control (ESC) Malfunction
- Hill Hold Assist Unavailable
- Tire pressure malfunction!
- Suspension malfunction, you may continue driving
- Steering malfunction, you may continue driving.

Each time I've pulled over and restarted, and they all clear immediately or after just a bit of driving.

I know the ESC, hill hold, and passive TPMS are basically the same system. I imagine the magnetic ride takes cues from wheel speeds too or the ESC acceleration sensors. Not sure about how steering relates.

Any ideas what this is? I imagine it's one bad sensor (maybe suspension level sensor or yaw sensor?) If it wasn't under warranty I'd get a VCDS and read the codes myself... Maybe I still will. I also realize it could be an overly sensitive error code and not a real problem.

Has anyone else had any issues like this?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

An earth that then clears, exposed wires/water ingress possibly.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Seen this crop up on the Golf R a few times, loads of errors seem to be often related to battery failure.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

not on the tt, but recently had this on our golf alltrack and it was a speed sensor or also known as abs sensor our car was just outside of 3 years old and 16000 miles on the clock had the same symptom's would not do it all the time.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

adey said:


> not on the tt, but recently had this on our golf alltrack and it was a speed sensor or also known as abs sensor our car was just outside of 3 years old and 16000 miles on the clock had the same symptom's would not do it all the time.


That's great to hear. I figured it could be a wheel speed sensor, but the ABS light does NOT come on.

Curious, was it just a bad sensor or did it get damaged from driving, etc?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

phazer said:


> Seen this crop up on the Golf R a few times, loads of errors seem to be often related to battery failure.


I keep forgetting Golf R is basically same car with 2-3x the owners. Certainly hope it's not the battery, it's only 2 years old from delivery now.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Isn't it still in warranty then?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

moro anis said:


> Isn't it still in warranty then?


Yes, just want to know what's up (maybe) before I go to the dealer with it.

Il'll let you all know what it turns out to be!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

macaddict111 said:


> Any ideas what this is? I imagine it's one bad sensor (maybe suspension level sensor or yaw sensor?) If it wasn't under warranty I'd get a VCDS and read the codes myself... Maybe I still will. I also realize it could be an overly sensitive error code and not a real problem.


Just FYI, reading out error codes with VCDS/OBDEleven/... will not affect waranty. Just don't clear the codes after having read them, so the dealer has something to work with when you bring it in.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Update: They are going to replace the power steering "gear" (probably service adviser speak for the actual motorized assist module, technically the T-shaped "gear"s from the column I guess). Apparently it has all the electronics and sensors baked in and not serviceable. I would not have expected a steering issue, but apparently others have similar errors with steering malfunctions.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like an expensive piece of kit.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Sounds like an expensive piece of kit.


Yeah, I expect a car to have a quality issue or two from build, just hope they show up under warranty and get fixed permanently.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

macaddict111 said:


>


I have to say I love this one, and the use of the words "you may continue driving". Seems to imply to me the possibility that you also may also, due to the nature of the fault, *NOT* continue for very long!

Messages seem kind of arbitrary as to if you can continue, or should consult the manual (presumably after stopping!).


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> I have to say I love this one, and the use of the words "you may continue driving". Seems to imply to me the possibility that you also may also, due to the nature of the fault, *NOT* continue for very long!
> 
> Messages seem kind of arbitrary as to if you can continue, or should consult the manual (presumably after stopping!).


Yep! My thoughts exactly. But do note there is a "Stop Driving" message of all those versions too. Absolutely no issues with driving or steering or braking in spite of it. It's probably going to be a faulty steering angle sensor. Computer probably loses signal for 10 ms at a time.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Update: Car was throwing three codes from the 44 - Power Steering module:

-Terminal 30 open circuit (which I learned means it lost always-on battery power at some point)
-Steering Angle Sensor No Initialization
-Databus Missing message (no info on "from what")

Audi had them change the whole steering rack, they did, I got the call and came in. Played with the steering with car off just to check for slop, started engine, ran wheel through a whole range of motion, annnnnnnd Christmas Tree errors came back on all the same, now with a "Cruise disabled" message too! :lol: I never even drove it an inch forward haha.

I still love this dealer to bits though, they had already thrown in an oil and brake fluid change without even asking me as goodwill. When I showed them the messages again he got the service manager, who couldn't have been nicer or more sincere and told me not to worry about refilling gas in my loaner, which btw is a brand new loaded Quattro A4 with 900 miles. He also assured me they would extend additional warranty coverage for ANY of these error lights, regardless of cause/code, which is AMAZING because it means basically anything related to suspension, steering, or ABS/ESC/Hill-Hold that could cause a code will now have more warranty (he said he'd check with Audi USA on how much they can extend, as it will go on the VIN for any dealer). All in all, I'm a bigger fan of Audi now than if the car hadn't had issues.

Apparently they got codes from the ABS/ESC now too (could just be because it's not getting the steering info it needs). He told me Audi is having them take the new steering gear/rack off, and they're going to send an engineer to make sure there's not an internal problem with both of them (like a bad manufacturing run). I'll keep you all posted! Hoping I'm not patient zero for a TT steering recall haha.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Final Resolution Edit: They initial cause of codes was that the Steering Angle Sensor within the Steering Gear was having intermittent droupouts of the +12 V it needs to operate (throwing Terminal 30 codes). This is likely just a defective sensor or wiring to it within the steering rack. The angle and torque sensors are part of the steering gear (along with the electronic control module), and are replaced as a whole unit.

As mentioned, the Steering Gear was replaced, but then car threw codes upon picking it up. This turned out to simply be a firmware mismatch. When the tech put the new steering gear in, he transferred the firmware directly from the old (defective) rack to the new one. This was incorrect due to the new one being a new revision or part. Audi provided fresh firmware for the new rack, it was flashed, and everything has been fine.

Hope this helps someone else with the same issue down the road!


----------

